# 4rd Annual Classic Bicycle Concours at LeMay



## RMS37 (Aug 9, 2009)

*The LeMay Automobile Museum?s 32nd annual open house on Saturday, August 29th* will again be the site of our annual *Classic Bicycle Concours*. The Museum is located in Spanaway Washington, about 50 miles south of Seattle. Our event is open to all Classic American Bicycles with the emphasis placed on Prewar Balloon Tire models. 

Each year, in addition to the general field including bicycles from all the major manufacturers we spotlight a featured make. This year we will be featuring the bicycles produced by *Dayton/Huffman* and *Shelby*. We also will have a special category for American Racing Bicycles, 1900-1942. 

For more information on the event including driving directions and contact information please follow the attached link to our Concours site.

Vintage Bicycle Concours







Click the following link for more information on the LeMay Automobile museum (Holder of the largest private collection of automobiles in the world) and their open house

LeMay Automobile Museum

And, if you have any questions about the event, you can reach Ron Summer at 206-364-0922; or myself, Phil Marshall, at vbephil@comcast.net.


----------



## Oldbikes (Aug 9, 2009)

Phil, 

Wish I could make it out there, would love to show my orig paint '39 Airflo on the lawn at Le May!

I am a buyer of one of the posters if you plan on printing...  It looks AWESOME as usual!


----------



## RMS37 (Aug 31, 2009)

After the hottest summer on record in Washington State we finally got some rain.  Unfortunately, it came Saturday morning while many of the participants for this year’s Concours event were making their final decisions on attending and showing. By the afternoon we were back under sunshine, but the rain had already done its damage to event attendance for 2009.

Despite a very soggy morning and diminished total attendance at the LeMay open house we had some very nice bicycles representing both our annual featured makes and collectible bicycles in general.  

This year we were spotlighting Dayton/Huffman, Shelby and American Racing 1900-1942. I believe the job of judging was the hardest it has been in the four years of the event because while we awarded three deep in those categories we had bikes four and five deep that had ribbon winning potential. 

A new addition this year was the inclusion of “Participant’s Choice” Ballots. Ribbons and the Trophy were awarded by the judges, as in the past, and an additional first place ribbon has traditionally been awarded by public ballot to the People’s Choice favorite. This year, ballots were handed out to participants and event volunteers as well to award a new first place ribbon called Participant's Choice Best in Show. Additionally, a tally of participant votes in all the categories awarded by the judges was taken and announced. When tallied, these votes closely aligned with the judges' decisions and worked as a validation in both directions. 

I will be posting pictures of all the award winning bikes in the next few days (my flickr account is full till tomorrow.) 

Many people have again expressed a desire to purchase a copy of this year’s event poster. It hasn’t been printed in volume yet and within the next three weeks (by the Iron Ranch Swap) I hope to have worked out the details on printing the posters from 2006, 2007, and 2009. As you know I have printed the 2008 poster and there are still a few copies available.

For those of you looking forward to our fifth annual concours, our plan is to be back at the LeMay open house on Saturday, August 28th 2010. Our featured makes will be Roadmaster and Rollfast (which more broadly means bicycles produced by CWC and Snyder) and we intend to have a perfect sunny day for the event!

So much for information, I want to end with the most important thing, a heart felt thanks from myself and Ron Summer to all those who, over the past four years, have brought bikes to and volunteered at our little concours that thinks it can; and a _*special recognition *_to those who were able and willing to roll their bikes out on the field in the rain last Saturday to make it happen. Ron and I, along with several of our family members and volunteers, put a big effort into getting the event together each year but it wouldn’t and couldn’t exist without the great bikes and greater people who show up each year to display.

Thanks, and get working on those *Roadmasters* and *Rollfasts*!

Phil Marshall


----------



## Oldbikes (Aug 31, 2009)

Looking forward to the pictures and of course the posters!

Sorry to hear the weather didn't cooperate


----------

